# Tyres



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have recently changed from Michelin tyres to Continentalcamp tyres 
The reduction in road noise is unbelievable. running on 55psi front and 60psi rear. 215/70/15" the ride is better as well.

cabby


----------



## tuner (Aug 18, 2013)

HI Cabby ,how much were they been pricing around locaiiy not cheap.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I paid £229.99 for a pair all included. 2014 date. fitted 16/4/2014.

cabby


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm just taking the 215/70/15 continentals off my new van - only done 800 miles. The only 225's I could get were Michelin but needed them to uprate the payload. Might have been a mistake.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

You should have no problem selling them. a good tyre.

cabby


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

I assume you had the old Michelin XC camping tyres, because when I changed mine to the agilis I also notice a massive reduction in road noise, the Agilis noise rating is 70 and the vanco2 is 72 so on paper the latest Michelin agilis is quieter than the continental, and also the Michelin is banded as a B for braking and that's a big improvement on the the camping XC tyres previously fitted,


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

duxdeluxe said:


> I'm just taking the 215/70/15 continentals off my new van - only done 800 miles. The only 225's I could get were Michelin but needed them to uprate the payload. Might have been a mistake.


I also updated my tyres from 225/65R16. 112 to 235/65R16. 115
The old tyre was the Michelin campingXC coming up to 5 years old and very noisy on concrete but acceptable on Tarmac ,
The latest Michelin agilis is so much quieter that I don't need the radio on full volume any more and reducers driver fatigue considerably ,

I don't think you will be disappointed!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

There you go a positive message about the tyres.   
Thanks Flyinghigh
.

cabby

ps. NO I was not being sarcastic.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

The road noise diference is mainly due to the material the tyre is composed of. 

It is true that you will get a noticeable reducton in noise. You will also get a noticeble reduction in tyre life and the tyre will need replacing much earlier than the michellins which are harder (and therefore noisier) if they dont run out of "age"

So just be aware that you need to compare apples but this may be OK for you if you sell your vans before they get too old or are OK with replacing more frequently

Phill


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

I have just done the same, changed from Michelins to Continentals, with the same result, on 225/75R 16.

I have put the pressure up a bit as well, as the Conti's looked a bit flat at the 68psi I had in the Michelins. The M'home weighs around the 4 tonne mark in normal use, I have the rears at 72 and the fronts at 70, still a much smoother ride, less understeer and only just warm after a 100 mile run down the autobahn at 70mph.

A worthwhile improvement to the overall ride comfort, purchased through ASDA tyres and fitted at local tyre dealers for £570 all in.

The original Michelins were just over 6 years old, the fronts were down to 3mm at 34,000 miles, the rears 6mm and starting to crack around the centre on the sidewall.

Colin


----------



## PPBear (Mar 9, 2013)

*Stuck with the Michelin Agilis Camping*

I renewed my tyres in May. Old Michelin Camping tyres had gone past their shelf life and had the usual delamination cracking on the walls. Plenty of tread left, but needed to be changed. Mind you, they had a manufactures date code of 2005, so well beyond their suggested life of 5 years-they were on the motorhome when I got it secondhand.

I shopped around and looked at all the options available and decided to stay with the Michelin Agilis Camping and glad I did. Huge difference to road noise and travel. I liked the fact that the ratings where as good as they are and that the dB level was lower than the rest that I reviewed and the previous version of the camper tyre. They also recommended the steel valve which are fitted on my Autotrail to take the higher loads involved in a 4 ton home - 80 PSI.

Also used a mobile company called eTyres. Did an excellent job, right outside in the carpark. It also gave me chance to inspect the discs and pads and gauge wear etc.

Would defo recommend them to anyone wanting to replace their tyres.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I had the same favourable experience going from old Michelin tyres to the new Agilis Camping.


----------

